# Hydor controllable power heads...



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been looking at this controller and power heads - I've got the regular power heads and they are little work horses... Has anyone tried this setup? Opinions?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Regular hydor powerheads will make a click noise every time they go on. Hydor Magnum are for hydor controller.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

TankCla said:


> Regular hydor powerheads will make a click noise every time they go on. Hydor Magnum are for hydor controller.


Yes, I was thinking about buying the appropriate Hydor powerheads to go with the controller... Was wondering if anyone had them and liked them...


----------

